# Visiting Colorado Springs - Help!



## CardsHockey (Feb 21, 2014)

I will be in Colorado Springs for work in September and will have one 1/2 day for pleasure. Land in Denver Sunday morning at 10am and hope to be in Colorado Springs at noon. 

I am from Michigan and do road and mtn biking. 

So, first question: Which is the better choice (road or mtn) for someone with limited time and no knowledge of the area? I'm staying at the Cheyenne Mtn Resort of my location helps with the advice given.

Second question related to the above. If you suggest mtn biking, what are the top 2 must do trails for someone with limited time? If you suggest road biking, where should I ride, keeping in mind my hotel location.

Last question: Recommended bike shops from which to rent a bike? Google shows a few options so looking for suggestions from the locals.

Thank you!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Only rooad bike - so cannot speak to the mtn. biking here, though I understand there is some quality options available.

How much time will you have for riding? Will you have a rental car?

I can provide plenty of ride information for you once I know the answers to the above questions.

Cheyenne Mtn. Resort is in the southwest part of the city. There is some good riding in that area - you can work your way over to Gold Camp Road and climb that until it turns to dirt. You can also climb up Cheyenne Mtn. road as well. Other than these two options a lot of your riding down south is mostly urban. Unless you go towards Pueblo (due south), which is mostly high desert plains and rather boring.

If Pro Cycling rents bikes (nor sure) they would be your closest good option - they are downtown, close to I - 25.

Criterium also rents bikes they are farther up north - on the way to better road options.

Depending on your time - the northern part of the city has more open roads with some scenery and climbing that will not kill you (Black forest area). You can cover more distance as well.


----------



## CardsHockey (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the response, pdh777!



pdh777 said:


> How much time will you have for riding?


Unfortunately, not much. My two possible free days are Sunday and Thursday and probably about 6 hours on either day. Sunday I hope to be in Colorado Springs at noon and then I have until sunset or when the bike shop closes to return the bike. If I do Thursday I could rent the bike Wednesday evening and wake up really early and then my flight leaves Denver at 4:00, so probably 5am-12pm on Thursday. 



pdh777 said:


> Will you have a rental car?


Yes.

More info on myself to help tailor your advice. I'm in Michigan so "rolling small hills" at most for me. I'm looking forward to some real elevation change and some scenic vistas but also need to be realistic about what I can handle. My ride yesterday was 42 miles, was hilly by Michigan standards, but still only had 1,617 feet in cumulative gain according to my garmin - which commonly over estimates. Thanks for your help.


----------



## CardsHockey (Feb 21, 2014)

I just saw a video from a bike rental company that does shuttle rides up to Pikes Peak and then you ride down on their lower grade mtn bikes. Am I nuts to think about tackling an ascent (on a road bike) of Pikes Peak given the low elevation change I'm used to? I understand It will take me a really long time to do it and I'll allow for 2x the amount of time. Thoughts?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

CardsHockey said:


> I just saw a video from a bike rental company that does shuttle rides up to Pikes Peak and then you ride down on their lower grade mtn bikes. Am I nuts to think about tackling an ascent (on a road bike) of Pikes Peak given the low elevation change I'm used to? I understand It will take me a really long time to do it and I'll allow for 2x the amount of time. Thoughts?


When visiting Colorado Springs, I drove up Pike's Peak in our rental car even that was a challenge with the elevation and low oxygen. Note: I'm from southern NJ and my house it 25 ft above sea level. Is a long ride with lots of blind switchbacks. The last section is/was unpaved. I dont think I'd attempt this unless I was training for it and had a few days to get used to the altitude, but that's me


----------



## CardsHockey (Feb 21, 2014)

DaveG said:


> When visiting Colorado Springs, I drove up Pike's Peak in our rental car even that was a challenge with the elevation and low oxygen. Note: I'm from southern NJ and my house it 25 ft above sea level. Is a long ride with lots of blind switchbacks. The last section is/was unpaved. I dont think I'd attempt this unless I was training for it and had a few days to get used to the altitude, but that's me


I have the inclination to be a bit too adventurous for my abilities some times. I drove to the top of Pikes Peak in 2013 so I remember how steep it was... I just want to do the coolest thing possible while I'm out there, within reason! 

I'm at about 1,000 feet elevation in Michigan. I had no issues acclimating last time I was in Colorado but I also did relatively easy hiking so oxygen deprivation was less of an issue. 

Any advice on the most scenic/epic road I should try given I'm a "flat lander"?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

CardsHockey said:


> I have the inclination to be a bit too adventurous for my abilities some times. I drove to the top of Pikes Peak in 2013 so I remember how steep it was... I just want to do the coolest thing possible while I'm out there, within reason!
> 
> I'm at about 1,000 feet elevation in Michigan. I had no issues acclimating last time I was in Colorado but I also did relatively easy hiking so oxygen deprivation was less of an issue.
> 
> Any advice on the most scenic/epic road I should try given I'm a "flat lander"?


When I was there I rented a bike from Criterium Bike shop and rode the path past the Air Force Academy. Not that challenging but it was fun. If you are hard set on Pike's Peak you could try just riding a section of it


----------



## CardsHockey (Feb 21, 2014)

DaveG said:


> If you are hard set on Pike's Peak you could try just riding a section of it


Still brainstorming but the idea of just going as high as I can on Pikes Peak and then coasting down sounds nice, even if I don't make it to the top.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Road is paved all the way to the top now FYI. Long/steep but hard to beat the views of course. There's a bunch of good rides around Monument and N. Academy. Don't know if Cafe' Velo rents bikes, but it's a good shop and coffee shop and a good place to start many rides. Search around on RideWithGPS.com for routes in that area. One of our favorites starts there, rides to Palmer Lake then north along Perry Parkway and can cut over to Spruce Mountain road and back. Mostly rolling hills, nice views, some traffic but not bad. Be aware that a LOT of roads in the area are dirt or turn to dirt limiting somewhat the loop rides that can be constructed.

If you're into classic steel bikes and have time, stop by Creekside Bikes in Parker (part way between DIA and Co Springs). The owner, Kirk, is a great guy (he's not there on Sunday's though) and has been around cycling since forever. Many cool classic bikes to ogle there as well as modern offerings.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Cards - just so happens i am originally from Michigan - not that living at sea level ever helped me much out here.

I did Pikes Peak back in 2014 - was in relatively good shape - took me 7 stops and over 3 hours - certainly part of that was gearing, had a compact with a 12 - 27 in the back - would've liked a 30. This is not a ride for the uninitiated. Plus it will cost you about $20.00 for the priviledge.

I agree with Chipper to head up north - I live within 3 miles of Caffe Velo - that is a good place to start. If you have from 1:00 to dusk you can get in a good long ride up there. Cafe Velo is about a half hour car ride from your hotel - they are open on Sunday.

What is your fitness level? What would be your typical distance for a ride - how long are you willing to go? average speed on the flats?

Pretty sure i can tailor a copuple of rides for you?


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

I ride both mtb and road. I can suggest some good 1/2 day mtb rides for your Saturday not far from your hotel, let me know your skill level, and have some routes I can forward gps tracks for road if you have a longer day on Thursday. Riding out to Black Forest or riding around the Air Force Academy are both low traffic scenic rides.

Pikes Peak is one of the toughest climbs in N. America, so keep that in mind, both the grade and elevation. If you ride it from town it's almost a 9,000' climb, from the toll gate it's not as bad since it's quite a bit shorter, but it's still steep.


----------

